# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Nezadovoljstvo Rodinim coverima

## mama_jos_malo

Kupila sam 3 Rodina pusa covera veličina XL i na sva tri imam problem s drukerima koji se ne daju zakopčati. Kao da gornji i donji dio drukera ne odgovaraju međusobno. Coveri su oprani, korišteni uz 100 muka. Inače, što se tiče funkcionalnosti kad ih uspijem zakopčati (nakon 10 minuta pokušavanja i truda)  su izvrsni.

Što sad?

Imam li pravo na reklamaciju?

----------


## Sirius Black

I ja sam isto nezadovoljna Rodinim coverom. Kupila vel. M kad je P. imala cca. 8 kg i nikad joj nisam zakopčala donje gumbe jer mi je bilo grozno kak ju je to stezalo, i kad sam stavila na najšire, a uopće nije imala bucmaste nožice.  S drukerima nismo imali problema, ali kroj mi je grozan. Široke su pa mi je problem staviti u njih samo tetru složenu u origami jer ne drži dobro, a oko nožica su preuske pa joj se urezivalo.

Osim toga, oprala sam ih slučajno na 70 C i popucao je onaj unutarnji dio, pa su mi promočile preko. Uglavnom, koristimo ih sad kad P kroz dan piša na kahlicu i dosta vremena je u suhoj peleni, pa kopčamo samo gornje gumbe, a dolje su otvorene.

----------


## tinars

cure, vidite tu



> Reklamacije 
> 
> 
>  Korištene proizvode možete  reklamirati u roku 6 mjeseci od kupnje. Reklamacijom su obuhvaćeni funkcionalni nedostaci koji su nastali našom pogreškom, dok nisu obuhvaćeni nedostaci uzrokovani pogrešnim načinom korištenja, tj. suprotno uputama za održavanje. Pritom zadržavamo pravo procjene što znači funkcionalni nedostatak, npr. drukeri koji ne rade ili gumica na peleni koja nije dobro prišivena  mogu biti predmet reklamacije, ali poderana majica ne.
> 
> Svaki funkcionalni nedostatak prvo ćemo pokušati popraviti, zamijenit ćemo druker ili zašiti gumicu  (jer, ako se sjećate, važno nam je stvarati što manje otpada). Ako to neće biti moguće, zamijenit ćemo proizvod novim, ispravnim.
> Pri reklamaciji proizvoda dužni ste priložiti račun kao dokaz o vremenu kupnje, no nije nužno da je artikl kupljen u ovom web dućanu.



najbolje da se javite u gnijezdo:



> adresa: RODA – Roditelji u akciji, Čanićeva 14, 10000 Zagreb, Hrvatska 
> telefon: 01/6177-500 
> fax: 01/6177-510 
> MB: 1586807 
> žiro račun: 2484008-1500131124

----------


## renata

drukere popravljamo uvijek, kad god ne rade (nemamo rok za reklamacije)

kroj gaca... ne znam, nekim mamama pase, nekima ne. ako su tanke nozice, a povecamo otvor, onda ce propustati.
razmisljali smo da napravimo drugaciji kroj, vidjet cemo..

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja P ima normalne noge pa ju je stezalo na prvom drukeru, tak da smo ih stavljali otkopčane. Ne znam tko može zakopčati na zadnji  :/ 
Gaćice propuštaju oko nožica kad je dijete jako popišano, bolje da se češće premata nego da je djetetu neudobno

----------


## mrla

slažem se da su R. zaštitne preuske na nožicama

----------


## la_mama

Evo i ja da prijavim - cover nam je preuzak, pogotovo na donjem dijelu. Mala ima 5,5 mjeseci, 8kg, i kopčam cover na zadnje drukere. Inače je skroz OK, stavljamo ga non stop i nikada nije promočio. Tako da ćemo morati ići na XL.

----------


## manal

pa ja sam u principu zadovoljna. roro je onako fino građen, moj mali atletičar,  :Grin:  , tak da mu M kopčam na nogicama na zadnji, nikad nisam ni mogla na prvi, a mogu mu obući i L, ali i njih kopčam već na srednji red, na prvom bi bilo preusko, a na guzi je ta L ogromna. ali ništa što bi smetalo funkcionalnost.

----------


## livac

meni se sviđa što su gaćice malo šire, ali slažem se da je gumica oko noga prejaka i, da ponovim, ni nama se drukeri nakon pranja ne daju zakopčati.

----------


## renata

meni je tako krivo zbog tih drukera i svih komplilacija vama i nama oko slanja na popravak i slanja nazad...
samo jedna posiljka nam je bila takva, s duljim vrhovima, koje su zene u zastitnoj radionici preslabo mogle stisnuti, jer drukere postavljaju rucnim presama, pa vecinu jesu, neke nisu.
onda se hildegard (koja visi tamo kao nasa volonterka i maltene organizira cijelu proizvodnju) sjetila da bi im se mogao klijestima odsjeci vrsak i odonda ih mogu dovoljno stisnuti. ali mozete misliti na tisucama drukera odsjeci vrsak...  :Smile: 
kod nove posiljke smo jako pazili da budu tocno 6mm, a radilo se samo o jednom milimetru, ovi predugi su bili 7mm

eto mala prica kao isprika  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Eeee, da si to postavila kao pitanje na forumu, mogla sam te riješiti belaja  :Wink: 
Te kapice sa dužim vrhovima su namijenjene za "prolazak" kroz mnogo slojeva pelene i zato su duže nego "regularne". MM je _štucovao_ sve koje su prolazile kroz nedovoljan broj slojeva. 
Mada, to je zamorno i nama, za nekoliko pelena, a kamo li vama u radionici...
Pusa  :Kiss:

----------

